#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Erektionsstörung >

## bruce wayne

Hallo, 
ich bin 22. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich eine Harnröhrenentzündung. War deshalb dann auch beim Urologen. Er hat damals einen Infekt mit Staphylokokken-Bakterien festgestellt und mir Antibiotika verschrieben. Die Entzündung verschwand daraufhin auch, aber seit der Sache hat meine Potenz ein wenig nachgelassen. Zum einen bin ich nicht mehr so leicht erregbar und zum anderen ist die Erektion auch nicht mehr so hart wie vorher und hält auch nicht mehr so lange an. Eine Freundin habe ich nicht, aber ich merks halt beim Masturbieren. Und auch die Konsistenz des Spermas hat sich verändert. Während es früher normal dickflüssig war ist es heute oft eine glibbrige, puddingähnliche Masse. Es spritzt auch nicht mehr wirklich, sondern läuft eher heraus. Hat jemand einen Rat? Könnte das alles vielleicht auch mit der Psyche zusammenhängen?
Danke!

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
es ist schon sehr schwierig zu sagen, was genau dein Problem ist. Ich würde mich noch einmal beim Urologen vorstellen um zu checken, ob die Therapie wirklich abgeschlossen ist! 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## ottelli

"*Erektionsstörung."*
So wie Du es berichtest, könnte, durch die Harnröhren-Entzündung hervorgerufen oder durch eine nicht bekannte Infektion im Bereich: Blase, Prostata, Samenblasen, eine Entzündung, auch durch eine "Fistel", vorliegen.
Deinem Sperma fehlt u.U. die "Flüssigkeit", die in den Samenblasen entsteht.
Das Sperma zeigt sich dadurch entspr. wässerig und nicht mehr so volumenreich.
Lasse Deine Samenblasen durch einen Urologen untersuchen.
Hatte in der Bekanntschaft einen ähnlichen Fall!
Alles Gute,
ottelli

----------

